# 2010 Nissan 370Z Roadster: First Drive



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

First impressions are important and the new 370Z Roadster, unlike its predecessor, makes a great one.

During the vehicle launch presentation, one of the product planning folks highlighted how the new Z was designed to be a convertible right from the start – a hint, perhaps, that the roadster version of the pervious model was an afterthought. It certainly looked like one.

Rather than just cutting the top off, Nissan spent time, energy and resources designing the Roadster to give it its own unique personality. If you look carefully at the car's profile, you'll see that there's a flat surface at the top of the windshield, which lets you know as you look upwards that this is where the car ends. Another design cue is the rear tonneau cover with its two bulges, giving a distinct two-seater look to the car, while the center dip between the two humps pours down into the cabin – bringing just a little of the car's exterior paint color into the cockpit.

Another sign that the roadster's design was thoroughly thought out is that the car's drag coefficient is actually lower (i.e. more aerodynamic) than the coupe, which is the opposite of what usually happens when you chop the sleek and solid metal roof off and replace it with a piece of material. 

More: *2010 Nissan 370Z Roadster: First Drive* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## thomas.cena (Nov 22, 2009)

If there any link available for this on any page please leave that link.
I want to watch this.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

You don't want this car for performance. We have already had one come in for failure to start. Come to find out at 6800 miles the VTC gears went out.....


----------

